
How to SSH into a self-driving truck - benarent
https://gravitational.com/blog/how-ssh-into-a-self-driving-vehicle/
======
p10jkle
I've previously been involved in maintaining a fork of teleport. Take a look
at one of the core source files:
[https://github.com/gravitational/teleport/blob/master/lib/au...](https://github.com/gravitational/teleport/blob/master/lib/auth/clt.go)
(try grepping for 'not implemented')

------
therobot24
I'm torn on if i'd even want to setup this type of anywhere connection to my
vehicles. On one hand, remote configuration, updates (maybe just use uptane?),
and debugging is attractive, but the other hand is now you have a new threat
vector that can cause a lot of harm if exploited.

~~~
andrewzah
I think it's likely we'll see some remotely-controlled terror incidents before
car manufacturers begin to take security more seriously.

~~~
excalibur
Many people think that this is an issue that needs to be solved before self-
driving vehicles are deployed at scale. We need to wake up and realize the
degree to which the vehicles we drive TODAY are vulnerable to remote
exploitation. If the vehicle has an internet connection, there's likely a
vulnerability somewhere. An attacker may not be able to drive it to a specific
location to crash, but they can disable critical safety systems and crash it
all the same.

~~~
EricE
Ugh - it’s why I’m not looking forward to buying a newer vehicle any time
soon. I have a 1997 2002 and 2010 - and not in a hurry to replace any of them.

